# Vaccine passports have come to my state.



## chic (Jan 15, 2022)

I was hoping they never would but I read that vaccine passport technology is now being used in my state's capitol. They are also being used in a large city situated beside the capitol. What was a conspiracy theory a year ago has become today's reality.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 15, 2022)

What is your "State"???


----------



## DaveA (Jan 15, 2022)

I have the same question - - -what state?  Might be mine - -I live in southcoastal Massachusetts.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 16, 2022)

chic said:


> vaccine passport technology


What does that mean?  

We have the stamped cards here, and a few places like the hospital want to see them.  You are still treated if unvaccinated, so I am not sure why.  When I was in New Orleans last October many places required the cards for entry.  

If they are going to be required why not have an electronic version?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 16, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> What does that mean?
> 
> We have the stamped cards here, and a few places like the hospital want to see them.  You are still treated if unvaccinated, so I am not sure why.  When I was in New Orleans last October many places required the cards for entry.
> 
> *If they are going to be required why not have an electronic version?*


California has both electronic and paper proof of vaccination.

I just saw a link to a related article this morning.  If this widespread omicron infection isn't the death knell for serious covid variants (many virologists think it will and an equal number think it won't) it's likely that more countries and states are going to require proof of vaccination for people to attend certain events.
https://www.cnn.com/2022/01/16/europe/europe-covid-unvaccinated-society-cmd-intl/index.html


----------



## Sunny (Jan 16, 2022)

What is a "vaccine passport?"  I've never heard that term before. Is it that card showing proof of vaccination, or something else?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 16, 2022)

Sunny said:


> What is a "vaccine passport?"  I've never heard that term before. Is it that card showing proof of vaccination, or something else?


Yes.  With a passport one can get into restaurants, gyms, etc., that are not open to people who can't show that proof.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 16, 2022)

We have them in New York along with the paper vaccination record cards.

I haven't bothered with it because I rarely go anywhere that would require one.

I do carry the paper vaccination record, but I've never been asked to produce it.

IMO it's no more invasive than being screened by a metal detector or being asked to show a driver's license for ID.


----------



## chic (Jan 16, 2022)

It's digital ID technology a person carries on their phone that will include your identity number which you must show or you are not allowed entry to certain establishments. We haven't had anything like this before. People were free to go everywhere except perhaps to rock concerts or arena sporting events. So if is a very big deal here.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 16, 2022)

I have a photo copy of my and my wife's vaccination cards saved in an email online; they have a QR code to verify authenticity.  

There is no mandate from the state or county to provide them on demand, although I've heard some public venues require proof of vaccination in order to attend.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2022)

We've had Vaccine passports for quite a while now, we need them to get into some venues .. and I have mine on my phone.. What concernes me is that they're now saying we can  get back to travelling in and out of the country without all the pre pallaver of recent times, and cost of pre covid tests in each country visited, before and after flights , but only if we're fully vaccinated.. in what way ?... double with a booster ?.. or double with every booster that might ever be released..?


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 16, 2022)

chic said:


> It's digital ID technology a person carries on their phone that will include your identity number which you must show or you are not allowed entry to certain establishments.


Well I am in trouble if this happens.  Don't know how I would do such a thing on my phone... paper works for me.

When in New Orleans back in October we had to show the paper ones, I never saw anyone do it using a phone.  

I think the fear there was that the French Quarter tourist businesses might get shut down unless they showed some real effort.  My first time walking around I forgot the papers, some places let me in anyway when I told them they were back in my room, some didn't so enforcement was mixed.  Mask mandates were also in place, but inconsistently enforced.


----------



## Devi (Jan 16, 2022)

Don M. said:


> What is your "State"???


@chic, you didn't answer DonM's question — what is your state? (Your location, "U.S.", only sort of helps.)


----------



## chic (Jan 16, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> We've had Vaccine passports for quite a while now, we need them to get into some venues .. and I have mine on my phone.. What concernes me is that they're now saying we can  get back to travelling in and out of the country without all the pre pallaver of recent times, and cost of pre covid tests in each country visited, before and after flights , but only if we're fully vaccinated.. in what way ?... double with a booster ?.. or double with every booster that might ever be released..?


Hols, I think fully vaccinated will mean taking however many boosters your government tells you too. In the U.K. you need 3 shots now to be considered fully vaxxed, your 2 original shots + the booster. They don't make it easy, do they.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2022)

chic said:


> Hols, I think fully vaccinated will mean taking however many boosters your government tells you too. In the U.K. you need 3 shots now to be considered fully vaxxed, your 2 original shots + the booster. They don't make it easy, do they.


they certainly don't..I keep getting texts now to tell me to come for the Booster..I just don't want to..I don't think it's necessary for me to have it, I didn't want the Vaxinations either , but they told me that it would earn me my freedom.. it hasn't... so I'm going to wait and see if they lift the ruling about Booster jabs as we go into 2022.. before I think about flying out of the country...we'll see maybe they'll ultimately feel Booster jabs are unnecessary


----------



## chic (Jan 16, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> they certainly don't..I keep getting texts now to tell me to come for the Booster..I just don't want to..I don't think it's necessary for me to have it, I didn't want the Vaxinations either , but they told me that it would earn me my freedom.. it hasn't... so I'm going to wait and see if they lift the ruling about Booster jabs as we go into 2022.. before I think about flying out of the country...we'll see maybe they'll ultimately feel Booster jabs are unnecessary


Is there a possibility they will lift it? I hope so for your sake. My family members who are vaxxed feel the same as you do and none have taken or want the boosters. I understand. They promise you freedom, you comply and they just give you more to comply with. It never ends. It never goes back to normal.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 16, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> they certainly don't..I keep getting texts now to tell me to come for the Booster..I just don't want to..I don't think it's necessary for me to have it, I didn't want the Vaxinations either , but they told me that it would earn me my freedom.. it hasn't... so I'm going to wait and see if they lift the ruling about Booster jabs as we go into 2022.. before I think about flying out of the country...we'll see maybe they'll ultimately feel Booster jabs are unnecessary


I hear this everyday ... we got the shots because this was the ticket to freedom ... it was not...... it would protect them from getting sick... it did not and the line of "it is so rare" was clearly shown to be exaggerated.....

Now they want round two get a booster for what .... freedom ? .......
Nope just another payout to PHARMA ......
we were told Natural immunity is No good because it fades .... just like the shot fades ...
When does this end........... boosters forever just in case.

i read the other day some tech firm created a passport type app and is used in a few states now... 
Some pharmacies as well will provide a QR code for you to scan ... 
yet no one tells you were this information is kept/ stored of who has access to this.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 17, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> We've had Vaccine passports for quite a while now, we need them to get into some venues .. and I have mine on my phone.. What concernes me is that they're now saying we can  get back to travelling in and out of the country without all the pre pallaver of recent times, and cost of pre covid tests in each country visited, before and after flights , but only if we're fully vaccinated.. in what way ?... double with a booster ?.. or double with every booster that might ever be released..?





chic said:


> Hols, I think fully vaccinated will mean taking however many boosters your government tells you too. In the U.K. you need 3 shots now to be considered fully vaxxed, your 2 original shots + the booster. They don't make it easy, do they.


According to the CDC, fully vaccinated means the first series of shots.  Boosters aren't required to be considered fully vaxxed.  
https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/travelers/proof-of-vaccination.html


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2022)

StarSong said:


> According to the CDC, fully vaccinated means the first series of shots.  Boosters aren't required to be considered fully vaxxed.
> https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/travelers/proof-of-vaccination.html


Oh that's excellent news, thanks for that SS


----------



## chic (Jan 17, 2022)

StarSong said:


> According to the CDC, fully vaccinated means the first series of shots.  Boosters aren't required to be considered fully vaxxed.
> https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/travelers/proof-of-vaccination.html


They are in England.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2022)

OH no...I'm going to have to find out for sure..I absolutely hope not.... because I really don't want to have the booster, but I do want to get the heck out of this country for a while, as soon as it's safer to do so...


----------



## Pepper (Jan 17, 2022)

Where to @hollydolly ?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Where to @hollydolly ?


Well I obviously want to go and check on my property in Spain, not having been there for over 2 years due to the pandemic.. but  actually I also want to travel somewhere else.. not really sure where yet.. thinking maybe Austria... ..or I might go much further afield if I think I could cope with a 24 hour flight and travel to New Zealand or Australia... but whatever happens I have to travel soon.. I;m sure everyone here in the Uk are chomping at the bit to get travelling too


----------



## chic (Jan 18, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Well I obviously want to go and check on my property in Spain, not having been there for over 2 years due to the pandemic.. but  actually I also want to travel somewhere else.. not really sure where yet.. thinking maybe Austria... ..or I might go much further afield if I think I could cope with a 24 hour flight and travel to New Zealand or Australia... but whatever happens I have to travel soon.. I;m sure everyone here in the Uk are chomping at the bit to get travelling too


Hols, you should inquire what the rules are in Spain for entering the country. I know in Europe, in some places, a third dose is deemed necessary to be considered fully vaccinated now. So just find out what will be required where you want to go so you can be prepared.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 18, 2022)

chic said:


> Hols, you should inquire what the rules are in Spain for entering the country. I know in Europe, in some places, a third dose is deemed necessary to be considered fully vaccinated now. So just find out what will be required where you want to go so you can be prepared.


Oh for sure I will Chic... I've heard so many stories about people who were exploited for  expensive tests before they could fly back home...


----------



## chic (Jan 18, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Oh for sure I will Chic... I've heard so many stories about people who were exploited for  expensive tests before they could fly back home...


I know. Don't let happen to you! Get you receive a booster so soon after being fully vaxxed? 'm just wondering how long a person has to wait for it to be safe to boost.


----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 18, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> they certainly don't..I keep getting texts now to tell me to come for the Booster..I just don't want to..I don't think it's necessary for me to have it, I didn't want the Vaxinations either , but they told me that it would earn me my freedom.. it hasn't... so I'm going to wait and see if they lift the ruling about Booster jabs as we go into 2022.. before I think about flying out of the country...we'll see maybe they'll ultimately feel Booster jabs are unnecessary


In Scotland the vaccine passport showing you are double jabbed becomes invalid four months after the date of your second jab.
At that point you must obtain one showing you are triple jabbed.
If you don’t you will be barred from places where they are required.
Fortunately Wales hasn’t gone down  that route.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 18, 2022)

chic said:


> I know. Don't let happen to you! Get you receive a booster so soon after being fully vaxxed? 'm just wondering how long a person has to wait for it to be safe to boost.


yes I've had my invites from the doctor  to go and get the booster... it's been 3 months since I had the 2nd vaccine


----------



## chic (Jan 18, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> yes I've had my invites from the doctor  to go and get the booster... it's been 3 months since I had the 2nd vaccine


So he must think it's enough time. It's your call. Good luck whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 19, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> yes I've had my invites from the doctor to go and get the booster... it's been 3 months since I had the 2nd vaccine


I was supposed to able to get mine until 6 months after, but then they lowered it to 4 months for over 65... and that may have changed again.  Doesn't sound like a lot of consistency. 

No talk about a 4th yet here, not that I know if.  But I suspect they would give you any boosters you wanted just for the asking.  No lines, and lots of advertising saying "free" and "no waiting".  And it seems few questions asked.


----------



## Bretrick (Jan 31, 2022)

Today, 1st of February in Perth is show proof of double vaccination day.
I went to Beatty Park swimming pool for my hydrotherapy session, produced proof of vaccination.
Therapy session over, time for coffee, had to show proof of vaccination again.
Can not get into the place without proof, then have to show it again to have a coffee.


----------

